# Auger Gear Oil??? Sorry to ask again



## Simplicity Solid 22

Okay...I am dizzy researching Auger gear oil....have heard so many different techniques....80w90 gear oil...but I hear that eats away at brass gears(like my simplicity worm gear). 

Now I have heard the newer gear oils have been treated so as not to eat away at brass gears...I should just have bought SimplicityAuger gear oil...but read people use 80w 90 gear oil GL5 vs GL4(does not eat at brass)???

When we took apart my auger gear it was loaded with gunk that was unidentifiable....might have been grease mixed with gear oil but no idea what this was...

My Manual parts list shows grease and Simplicity gear oil but nowhere does it list what to add to the auger gear housing... 

Have read a lot of these use grease in auger gearboxes and some use gear oil.

I know *Ariens *has an 80w 90 synthetic blend...Scotsman any help there???

My simplicity is early/mid 80's 870 and I can't find a section anywhere telling me what to use in my auger gearbox...IE: Gear oil only......Gear oil+Grease.....or just grease??? 

Any help or wisdom would be appreciated. I am getting frustrated!!!

Haha...I am not that red in the face yet though.


----------



## Flannelman

The older sears machines used 30w straight. So I have used that on most that have needed oil added.


----------



## Colored Eggs

I have learned 1 thing. Don't go by whats in the gearbox when you get it. Both the snow blowers I have gotten have grease in them while the manuals specify oil. I'm going to watch this topic as well as I'm on the "learning curve" on this topic as well.


----------



## td5771

I poked around a little and go figure. all I can find anywhere is "simplicity winter weight worm gear oil" jacks small engines sells it for less than $10 but it is in a oil style container. not a grease style tube or tub. 

As long as you have no leaks buying it once is no big deal. most snowblower manuals I have come across recently say it is lubed forever unless leaking.

I dont think it spins fast enough to break down the oil, like the rearend in a car would.


----------



## Toyboy

I use Marine lower unit gear oil. It's GL5 and safe for brass


----------



## Spectrum

The Gilson oil baths use SAE 30 preferably non detergent. For snow encrusted winter use you don't want anything too viscous. The same gear train uses leaded SAE1 40 in tilling applications.

Oil bath designs will usually have a level check plug at about 50 and a vent often incorporated in a plug near the highpoint. 

Grease packed cases are usually closed clam shells. Unforunately grease tends to seperate and oil content may weep away. If noting else it packs out away from the points of need. Unless injection fittings are provided a tear down and repack every 1-2 decades is a real good idea.

Pete


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22

Thanks everyone...I am going to drain the valvoline durablend 80w 90 I put in and order the simplicity today. Should have just done that in the beginning but you live and learn. Hopefully the newer Valv durablend has the new additives that does not eat at brass.


----------



## HCBPH

Remember if you use heavy weight oil like gear lube, some are true GL5 lubricant. Toyboy mentioned it but it's needs restating: true GL5 lubricant will attack brass (as in the auger gear). Some lubricants are formulated to be compatible with GL5 specifications and not attack brass. You need to check before using.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22

Thanks HCBPH,

Yeah that is why I am going to drain out the Durablend and put in the Simplicity gear oil when it comes...I ordered it today. I don't believe short term it will have done much damage I hope. It has only been in a couple of days...will probably drain it out tomorrow and not wait for the simplicity. Yeah I thought I read it but I double checked and it does not. I believe the royal purple 80w90 synthetic does not eat the brass...oh well...more learn as you go.


----------



## HCBPH

I'm a woodworker any my planer takes something like 95w120 gear lube. Most are true GL5, that's how I found out on that one. I contacted Valvoline and they said their gear lube meets GL5 requirements but won't attack brass parts. If there's the slightest doubt, best to check before using something to be on the safe side.


----------



## Bain

My MTD doesn't have a drain plug or a fill hole ... so when I did my rebuild I used low-temperature grease ...can't remember what youtube video I saw but the trick is to fill one entire side of the clamshell with the grease and then reassemble 

Can't remember which one I used
http://www.canadiantire.ca/

http://www.canadiantire.ca/


yes ... I'm Canadian


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22

Hey Thanks again HCBPH I appreciate your help a lot.
I am getting that feeling as well...most GL-5's these day have inactive sulfur and not that active like they use too. Another guy I read called coastal and was told most Gl-5's are safe for yellow metals but they do not feel the need to print it on the bottles anymore because they assume it is understood. But I believe it is not the case and it hurts their business...especially tractor users and us...snowblower lovers...haha.

I just read this article online give it a read. 

Click here: Gear lube


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22

Hey Bain,

Yeah if you do not have either I believe it usually means it is a Grease packed auger gear housing. A lot of MTD's seem to be like that...I know Cub cadet use grease in their's...


----------



## lars11

Have an old Stiga Bolens 524. In the gear box I found a grey/green goo that was close to chewing gum in character. Must have been in there for quite a while... :/
Poured some 80w90 marine gl5 in it and ran it for a while, emptied, then repeated twice to remove the goo and also reduce the amount of grease that may have been mixed in there.

The swedish manual says 80w90 oil, had some marine grade gear oil that i use now. 

Don't think marine or syncro mesh oils can be aggressive to brass since there often are brass details in the couplings and bearing in those gear boxes.

It seems to be tight, no oil is seeping out as far as I can see now.


----------



## micah68kj

My snow blower (78 Gilson) takes straight 30 wt non detergent oil.


----------



## Sicard Snowmaster

My local small engine guru uses a mixture of Synthetic 80w90 and synthetic chassis grease, so that's what I use also. Seems fine for the brass gear.


----------



## lars11

Sicard Snowmaster said:


> My local small engine guru uses a mixture of Synthetic 80w90 and synthetic chassis grease, so that's what I use also. Seems fine for the brass gear.


I think it might be less than ultimate. Do you want a grease or an oil bath? Adding both may sum up to less than one of the parts. Why?
- Oils are often compatible, grease types are often INcompatible.
- They may not mix well so you may end up with a strange oil with lumps in it...

If you thing you need a greased gear, use grease. If you want oil, use oil.
The middle way, I think, is to use either thicker oil OR a lighter grease like an nlgi00 which is very soft almost like ketchup. It will not separate and will be less likely to seep out.

Look at this chart for compatibility:
http://www.mobilindustrial.com/IND/English/Files/tt-grease-compatibility.pdf


----------



## cruisefor2

Manual for my 20+ year old Snapper 824 states to use same oil as used in it's Tecumseh 8HP engine...5w-30. Never had a problem with gearbox.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22

My two cents of investigating gear oil.

I bought valvoline durablend gear oil this is Gl5 & GL4 gear rated and also states on the bottle that it is safe for all GL4 manual transmissions applications... meaning it does not eat yellow metals. I spoke directly to valvoline and the guy told me that if the bottle says that then it is safe for brass gears. But he also told me something I had heard the exact oppostie of. I had heard that most of todays gear oils rated GL5 have inactive sulfurs as opposed to older gear oils that have active sulfur(active sulfur eats yellow metals). But he told me that that process of making inactive sulfur is very expensive and that valvoline has gone back to the old way which now has active sulfur back in it's GL5 rated gear oils. But my bottle I bought at autozone is safe for yellow metals if rated for all GL4 applications. 

Lesson being even if you are told 80w90 gear oil is safe for yellow metals make sure if it has a Gl5 rating it either states on that bottle Safe for yellow metals or safe for all GL4 applications and any manual transmission requiring GL4.

Preferably it says API GL4-GL5 rated not just GL5 by itself. I would make sure it says safe for yellow metals on it as well. 

I believe mine had grease in it originally but I am running straight gear oil in my new auger gearbox and seems and sounds fine. Manual states Gear oil but had grease in it when it was opened up. New one straight gear oil only. Knock on wood.


----------



## Ariensman

I'm using royal purple syncromax in the Ariens gearbox because it's made for manual tranmissions with brass syncros, 100% synth flow ( think cold gearbox ) & I already have a jug from my 57 chevy's T-10 4-speed rebuild I did myself.


----------



## randy1149

Gl-4 and Gl-5 with safe for yellow metals works fine in most auger gears. It's easier and less messy if you need to replace it in the gear housing. If you don't have a drain loosen up the clam shells, let the oil drain out, re tighten the shells and add 3-4 oz. of oil to leave the brass gear in a bath of 75w-80 gear oil. If it leaks a little don't worry about it. I don't like grease as it doesn't have the the same fluid autonomous portability as oil. IMHO too much is made on the exotic lubricate requirements.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

:welcome: to the forum Randy


----------



## VickK

*auger worm gear lubricant*

The Walmart Super Tech 75/90 full synthetic says protects copper and bronze bushings. I have been using it for decades with no ill effects. Vick K. Catskill Mountains NY.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*You can use white lithium grease in there also.*


----------



## Mike C.

Valvoline full synthetic 75w-90 in my Allis/Simplicity Sno-Pro 828.

Rated GL-5/MT-1 safe with yellow metals.Fully compatible with all non-synthetic oils.


----------



## topher5150

My machine is nearly identical to the OP's, 1980's Simplicity 860, and I've been running diffy lube in mine for about three years with a set of brand new gears, and haven't had any troubles.....maybe I got lucky and grabbed the right bottle


----------



## Oneacer

I realize this is an old thread, but I am curious as what most here would use in a Craftsman clam shell aluminum auger gear box. Has a fill/check plug above sump portion.


When I took it apart, it was packed with the white Grease.


I would like to put in something not as solid as a grease, but not a real liquid oil either. Many products suggested, and I like the marine application mentions as well.


Being that it has the plug access, I could easily pump in grease from time to time no problem. I do have a red grease, which I believe has the consistency I'm looking for ... I'll just have to make sure it is safe for brass.


----------



## dbert

I am a fan of "00" grease. I had some oil leaking from the auger shaft seals. Drained the oil and filled with the EP-00 grease and no more leaks.
It comes in a squeeze bottle typically. Has the consistency of applesauce.

Edit:-Example at Amazon


----------



## Oneacer

Thanks, I am in agreement with you,.... after much reading and research, seams the "00" grease is the way to go. Heading over to Tractor Supply shortly, as they have a good price on it.


----------



## paulm12

I prefer to go with what the mfr recommends. I know many here have had success with their favorite lubricant, but I believe the engineers/designers know best what to use. My only exception is if there is a leaking seal that I cannot (or dont want to) replace.


----------



## enigma-2

paulm12 said:


> I prefer to go with what the mfr recommends. I know many here have had success with their favorite lubricant, but I believe the engineers/designers know best what to use. My only exception is if there is a leaking seal that I cannot (or dont want to) replace.


I believe that the point the OP was making was, the manufacturer (Craftsman) never stated what to use. 

I also agree in the use of "00".


----------



## Oneacer

My gear came in today for the Craftsman … I picked up "00" at Tractor supply … will try to get to it tomorrow.


----------



## paulm12

I did a quick Google search on a Simplicity 870 manual, and it states to use Simplicity worm gear oil, though without any more specs. Some here on EBay, though probably old: https://www.ebay.com/c/669118746

thanks


----------



## Oneacer

I have to smile ….. These manufacturers really want to make the bucks selling there own concoction/brand of oil or grease.

What's the big secret, just tell us what the description/viscosity of lubrication needed. I mean, really, these machines are not the Space Shuttle.

Id like to send a sample to a lab for the analysis of this so called L2, Simplicity Gear oil, etc., etc.... I'm sure it would show a generic, off the shelf lubricant


----------



## enigma-2

Check this gear oil out (made by Simplicity for augers). Not made anymore, but something similar)?

https://www.jackssmallengines.com/jacks-parts-lookup/part/simplicity/1704636sm


----------



## Sid

I've been using 70/90 synthetic in my signature machine for about 25 years and have checked the brass gear from time to time, and I don't see any wear.
Sid


----------

